# Driver install not working CM108



## dakarv (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm using windows XP on a laptop and I've recently had the hard-drive reformatted with a fresh OP installed, the laptop is HP Pavillion zd8000

I use quite a few things via usb and everything else works except my Cambridge Audio DACmagic, it uses a CM108 driver.

I can see the C-Media USB headset in the decive manager under USB controllers but it has an exclamation mark by it. I can't see/select it under sound playback

If I try to update the driver or uninstall it and reconnect the DAC it says:

The driver installation file for this device is missing a necessary entry, This may be because the INF was writen for windows 95 or later.

I've also tried to download the driver and install it manually from here which is where CA reccomends you get the driver
http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDow...oad-88114.html
It moves through the install process like 1/3 of the way then just says it has failed. I assume it runs into the same problem with the INF as the automatic install.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Your best bet would be to use the installation CD from the hardware or visit the hardware manufacturers website for the driver/software package.


----------



## dakarv (Nov 9, 2010)

Well the hardware doesn't come with a CD, its supposed to install the driver automatically when you hook it up and I've already gone to the manufacturers website and downloaded the driver from recommended place 

When you say hardware I assume you mean the DAC I'm trying to get to work not my laptop?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Correct...the "Cambridge Audio DACmagic". Although I don't know why the driver from the manufacturers website doesn't work, there may be another issue.

In any case, try using the hardware info to find the driver manually, there is a sticky at the top of the page: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Please post the Hardware ID
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## dakarv (Nov 9, 2010)

USB controller- C-Media USB headphone set 

Device Instance ID
USB\VID_0D8C&PID_000C\6&1A837BB1&0&3

Hardware ID
USB\Vid_0d8c&Pid_000c&Rev_0100
USB\Vid_0d8c&Pid_000c


This device also has exclamation mark by it but I think I uninstalled some software relating to it, not worried about this 

Other Devices - HP integrated bluetooth module 

Device Instance ID
USB\VID_03F0&PID_011D\5&2A7C84F7&0&1

Hardware ID
USB\Vid_03f0&Pid_011d&Rev_0017
USB\Vid_03f0&Pid_011d


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is this the drive you tried to install?
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...M-108-Like-Sound-Driver-51282119-for-XP.shtml


----------



## dakarv (Nov 9, 2010)

yes it is


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is XP fully updated through Microsoft updates?


----------



## dakarv (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, sorry I've been without internet for a couple of days

Umm I think it's fully updated, automatic updates are on


----------

